# Porsche seats full refurb PIC HEAVY



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i was going to add an update to my build thread about the seats, but when i looked at how many pictures i had taken and i was only a fraction of the way to being complete, i thought it would be best to create a fresh thread for the seat refurbishment.

I am going to be re-dyeing the seats the same as their original colour, but it is very important to remove all impurities from the surface, and condition them in advance, to get the best results.

i went to Bespoke Leather in Birmingham yesterday, and left a sample from the rear seats for him to colour match, and ordered 500ml of the dye.

If someone wants to loan me an airbrush kit then feel free, if not i will be using the sponge method.

Anyway. so the first task like i said was cleaning the seats. but before that i wanted to remove a few little indents.





Now being very careful, gently heat the surrounding area with a heat gun. this dries the leather pulling the surface tight again. too much heat with damage the leather and discolour it, so be careful.

all gone


dent has gone on this, just needs a clean

like this


So onto the big clean. i used Fairy platinum and hot water with a scouring pad at first. this may seem a little harsh but i am re-dyeing so i can afford to be a little harsher than usual. After this i used carplan foam cleaner, when this ran out i used vanish carpet cleaner foam. basically anything i could to get into the engrained dirt.

what follows now are some before, and during shots.

enjoy.

Before










this shows the discolouration


after a hoover


Close ups












Now for some during. in these shots ive tried to show the panels part complete, to show contrast, or a clean one against a dirty one.

























one clean shoulder support


one dirty shoulder support


right side cleaned with foam, left side just soapy water


Now for some after shots

















More updates to follow as and when i get time to do work on them, right now i'm off to make a start on the drivers seat...


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a great write up, was not aware you could get indents out of leather, very helpful, look forward to seeing the end results 8)

Paul


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Paul,

I wasn't aware of the heat trick until my hour long visit to bespoke leather yesterday, the guy there was a real help.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

They look like they have come up very well, you should be pleased with results eh! And once you get them in then it's nice to sit on clean seats isn't it.

Cheers stevie


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, so i couldn't help myself. i had to crack on with the second seat.

this one was a bit more of a pain in the ass, and a few areas seemed to have paint overspray on them. they were in the previous owners garage for 2 years, and mine for 4 months, so i don't know who's to blame there. the stubborn areas required gentle work with some 1200 grit. apart from that it was more of the same with fairy water, vanish and remnants of car plan foam upholstry cleaner.

the bolsters have had a much worse time of it on the drivers side, so may not turn out quite as nice, but theres no spits so it is still salvagable.



during





















Then it's time for the conditioning cream. i applied this liberally, and reapplied when it started to dry out.



Making sure to really rub it into the work bolsters







And finally a matching pair

from this



to this





just need to obtain these parts for them, and then they are complete.



the hard plastic backs will also be seeing some re-furb action, and going the same colour as the wheels will be, and the strut brace already is.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome results, I think the Porsche seats will look perfect fitted in a TT. Lovely designed seats.

Paul


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah i love the shape, and the fact they bolt straight in is a bonus too!


----------

